# footman and james



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

well done to footman and james 492.94 full comp on my r33gtr 
thumbs down to skyinsurance they came in at 1049
adrian flux 946.00
adrimal multi car my 320 d est and my gtr 3,560 what planet are they on they even had the cheak to ring me and asked if i wanted to go a head with it i told him i thought they where on drugs ,when he said they whernt i told him they should start taking hard medication lol


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

thats a good quote! age, ncb, postcode risk?


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

48 bb area high risk ncb doesnt matter classic car insuranse
im happy with it


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

That's an awesome quote for bb post code pal.

I'll be ringing them tomorrow for a qoute on my car.

Tib


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

ill give you the no tomorrow tibs


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

eddie w said:


> ill give you the no tomorrow tibs


After you've helped me fit my downpipes :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

eddie w said:


> well done to footman and james 492.94 full comp on my r33gtr
> thumbs down to skyinsurance they came in at 1049
> adrian flux 946.00
> adrimal multi car my 320 d est and my gtr 3,560 what planet are they on they even had the cheak to ring me and asked if i wanted to go a head with it i told him i thought they where on drugs ,when he said they whernt i told him they should start taking hard medication lol





Hi Eddie, do you have the number for the insurance company?

Thanks Richard


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

richard its 08433571973


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

eddie w said:


> richard its 08433571973





Cheers


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

eddie w said:


> 48 bb area high risk ncb doesnt matter classic car insuranse
> im happy with it


So your R33 GTR is *not* an import and *not* modified in any way from "manufacturer's standard specification" ?

I just ask as these are two of the terms and conditions of the Footman and James Classic Car Insurance .....


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

yes its an import std apart from wheels which i told them about its on there future classic its funny other members on the forum have got insuranse throught them and im sure there cars are imports and are modded


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

eddie w said:


> yes its an import std apart from wheels which i told them about its on there future classic its funny other members on the forum have got insuranse throught them and im sure there cars are imports and are modded


Would not touch mine, too many mods, too many "horses", and an import.


----------



## 91gtr (May 25, 2012)

i have good experience with footman james. i insured a car with them and it broke down on the way back. Phoned the recovery line and got transported 400 miles back home. was worth the insurance premium just for that. Never thought to try them on my r32 gtr though. I did get insurance with them on a triumph tr4a that i stuck a s13 engine in. was a bit mental.


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

give them a try pal


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How many miles per year Eddie?

I was paying £569 through A plan for 8k miles a year with a spec of 528bhp.


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

TREG said:


> How many miles per year Eddie?
> 
> I was paying £569 through A plan for 8k miles a year with a spec of 528bhp.


4,000


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

eddie w said:


> 4,000




Wondered why it was so cheap.:thumbsup:


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sky HIGH!


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

There is another thread here discussing this:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164377-footman-james.html

Again fantastic deal for those of us with Skylines 'of age' (mine is a '92), that are also unmodded, and don't do large numbers of miles (since February I have done 1200). Just not for everyone, since Skylines seem to attract modifications!


----------

